# Creative Ways to Fold Your T-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm Lidia, from Printsome, and today we want to talk about something we all are related to it. Folding t-shirts.

Learning how to properly fold a tee might sound like a waste of time, but you’d be surprised by the benefits of having an organised wardrobe. More space, our t-shirts clean, ironed and not wrinkled...ready to be used! Check out in our article, we share 6 brilliant tutorial videos about folding tees! 

Here's the link! --> http://printso.me/FoldTshirt

We hope you enjoy it!

Let's fold!


----------



## wayward (Mar 4, 2016)

Another great link, thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wayward said:


> Another great link, thanks!


 i agree, 
another helpful post for us beginners


thank-you


----------

